# Angle grinder for sanding



## rcsh (May 31, 2010)

Hi, Can I use an angle grinder for sanding wood? Not surface sanding but things like taking off edges, levelling joints etc.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

I have only used an angle grinder for sanding one time. They are great when you need very aggressive sanding. They will take material down very quickly so I would not use one for any work delicate in nature or one in which you only need a little taken off. Many people use a grinder to shape seats for wooden chairs. The items you described, IMHO, would be best handled with a power hand sander in which you can still have power but a little more control so you do not end up taking off too much wood or leaving deep indentations that are too difficult to level off with a sander.

Welcome to LJs,

David


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

If your dishing out a seat or bench or shaping 4×4's or timbers for an outdoor project. Otherwise the action is to aggressive and difficult to control. Even if you used a fine disk to sand a joint flush you will find that you have more sanding after using the grinder, that you would create cupping therefore defeating your purpose. If you need something that can be aggressive and yet be controllable use a belt sander. Better yet my favorite is the random orbital sander you can use coarse grits to do aggressive sanding down to fine grits for finish sanding.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

I have to agree, not much finesse with a grinder. A good 1/4 sheet sander would be more applicable.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I tend to agree with David and Greg it's to aggressive for most work.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

May I highly recommend Andy's entry on making sculptured boxes with a sanding disk on an angle grinder.

Haven't done it yet, sounds hazardous, but that probably means it's a hell of a lot of fun.


----------



## rcsh (May 31, 2010)

Thanks a ton for the replies folks. These are very helpful. I dont have a belt or an orbital sander just yet. I'll probably use a sanding drum hooked up to my power drill. Also the surface to be levelled is small with things like pointed edges and out of shape side edges.


----------



## Toolfool (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi I just joined and your question is interesting to me as I just used my 4 1/2" Metabo grinder with a 3M sandblaster disk to sand a wood deck that was totally groved from age, neglect and unknown mix of stains over the years. I did not own a belt sander either but tried one from work and it would have taken forever and left grooves that i had to blend out. It still took all day but if you just hold and keep moving and blending at a flat or very near flat angle, it can be done. Of course countersink fasteners first. I also rounded the perimiter edges with a light touch but a block plane works to or sharp chisel in tight spots. and also note i first had to strip then neutralize the old finish remnants. MOST important though is do not try without a very good face mask and a good leaf blower for safety and cleanup! But as for small fine work I agree with the experts above UNLESS you develop an expert touch on disposable pieces first. And plan on showering as soon as you are done, too!


----------

